# String Library Comparison - Part 1 - Legato (BS, HS, LASS, Adagio)



## Blakus (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys!
I just finished the first part of a string comparison video between 4 string libraries. I attempt to display each library in its "out of the box" state. Individual sections are compared as well as the ensemble together.

There is no magic library that can do it all, they all have strengths and weaknesses, but hopefully this will be useful information to people who are considering adding to their collection soon!

Here is the score if anyone would like to add some comparisons! 
https://app.box.com/s/n1spdua22rvvlugx7k7a


----------



## R.Cato (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for doing these comparison vids Blake. 
I personally liked the results from HS and BS the most. Really looking forward to hear the other articulations.
As I remember correctly you just own the Gold version of HS, right?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 24, 2014)

very good comparison! first one including different legato tempos and attacks, and also first one that doesn't use the same midi for all libraries.
indeed very helpful! thanks for doing and sharing.

would you give out your score part to others to let them add different libraries?


----------



## Blakus (Apr 24, 2014)

Robin - Glad you enjoyed it! And yes I only own HS Gold.

Saxer - Thanks! I will try and do up the score tomorrow, good idea.


----------



## LHall (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice comparison. Thanks for doing this. 

One comment on the LASS - and I'm only asking this because I use them every day. It appears at the first of the video that you do not have the port and gliss articulations loaded. This will definitely limit the potential of these sections. I heard some nice slurs in the Berlin Vi I passage that were less prominent in the LASS Vi I example. The ports would especially make a difference.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi LHall, glad you found it useful! I purposely chose to just use the most basic legato that each library has. I didn't use the actual portamento articulation in any of the libraries (BS or HS). BS however does do a natural sounding quick slide, or position change on the wider intervals in the standard legato. This is what you would have been hearing. LASS and HS tend to change instantly regardless of the interval, unless of course you use the port. Port is often overused and I try to stay away from it unless the phrase really calls for it. Although, quicker port transitions in LASS can be very useful. 

I will be aiming to cover the extended features and articulations of these libraries (including port) in Part 3.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the comparison Blakus!

Funnily, even though Lass is obviously the most handicapped in a comparison because of the "most basic art" choice philosophy, I liked it the most in the "complete section" portion of the video. Sound-wise, it appears very coherent to my ears, with very nice dynamics that serve the composition the best.


----------



## jensos (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Blakus,

thank you very much for this comparison. It is the extremely revealing (not only) with respect to the different timbres that these libraries have. Definitely the most interesting comparison I've seen to this day.

One question about Berlin Strings, which I own too. I noticed the same thing in your video that I also regularly struggle with myself: In the chromatic run in the 1st violins at 5:47, there is something in the note transitions that sounds like a weird artefact to me. In general, fast chromatic playing (intervals of 1 half step or 1 whole step) produces a strange, sometimes squeaky, sound that might come from the "Intonation" automatism built into the legato patch of the 1st violins. It's at its most extreme when playing a trill by hand.

But maybe it is a feature rather than a bug, especially since it's still there in V1.5. Do you notice it also?

Other than this, I'm just in love with BSTs sound, and your video is again confirming that to me.

Thanks and best regards,
Jens
--


----------



## Blakus (Apr 24, 2014)

Love hearing people's opinions on the sound. 

Theseus - I'm not sure I agree LASS is handicapped. All libraries have additional portamento and features that were not used in these examples. But I agree LASS does well 

Jensos - I hear what you're talking about, it's part of the playable runs feature that auto activates in BS. Traditionally, libraries make runs sound far too clean and precise. Orchestral Tools seems to have given them some grit and intonation variation to overcome that issue. I find it jumps out only on particular notes, I usually duck the CC1 a bit (which I haven't done here), to make it not stand out as much. Runs probably shouldn't be that loud anyway. But yes, I definitely hear what you're talking about. I think one of the players may have just got overexcited with the bow in a few samples haha.


----------



## jensos (Apr 24, 2014)

Blakus @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> I think one of the players may have just got overexcited with the bow in a few samples haha.



Yes, either that or (s)he has some bad childhood memories relating to half or whole note steps! 
I'm relieved that I'm not the only one who is noticing it. Maybe OT will give us a control knob to adjust this effect in a future version. I'll ask them nicely.

Cheers,
Jens
--


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice job, Blake. A couple of questions about your HS part:

1.Where you using the Marc Leg Slur patch from the powerful systems folder?

2. You have Gold so you could not try other mic positions, correct?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice video Blake! 

Good out of the box comparison. 

But at the same time, I would urge members to also check out Blake's incredible music that he has made using some of these libraries in their full might. This will allow you to understand how the library sounds out of the box but then what it can become in the end as well.

Sorry Blake, this probably means more Private messages for you to go through but you have done some fantastic work with all these libraries. 


Tanuj.


----------



## bbunker (Apr 24, 2014)

Blake,

That was fun. Not to be "that guy", but I was always kind of hoping that you'd go the other extreme at the end; you had fun checking out the base model versions of the libraries on the track, but at the end I wanted you to kick on LASS' stage and color, turn on all the mics on BS, crank up some Verb on HS and hear each of them in their awesome glorious awesomeness. I guess there's a time and place for that.

Thanks for the 50 minutes or so well spent.


----------



## muk (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Blake, thanks a lot for the comparison. Very informative indeed! I second Saxer's request for the score, it would be awesome to hear Spitfire and VSL Dimension Strings in the same context.

Something peculiar I haven't encountered before: on the individual section playthrough I didn't like Berlin Strings too much. For example, the tuning (or more like the lack thereof) of the second violins bothered me greatly. And the intonation blurring (I guess it was due to this feature) on the faster legato part sounds wrong to my ears. Same for violas.
And yet, in the complete section playthrough BST sounded the most lively to my ears. So, while I didn't like the individual sections, I like the ambience they create when brought together.


----------



## mscottweber (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for doing this, it was very informative!

Any chance you might do a similar thing for brass libraries? :wink:


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 24, 2014)

Blake,

Thank you for demonstrating to anyone that thinks otherwise,

NOTHING WORKS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX.
None of the libraries sound their best being presented in this way.

The users skill is the determining factor in providing musicality.

Ray


----------



## lastburai (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks Blakus for doing this, you really hit on something about the, one does not really know until one tries it out for themselves. From those examples you shown I like the HW strings, sounds really rich, though I really like Berlin strings and LASS they sound great too.

In the future I would like to try perhaps Berlin strings or LASS. 

Not trying to intervene, though I thought I would share perhaps add to this thread my thoughts on HW strings. 

This Shenmue track, which used Hollywood Strings Diamond mostly all lite/light patches for the main big string sections. I like the tone of HW strings though I could not load many patches even light patches, I had 3 SSDs running through a special areca card for SSDs. It was too difficult trying to do this shenmue track as much as I like the music and game.

I used 2 mic positions in HW close and main mics of most of the string patches, maybe close to 30-40 patches in total for the strings, not all at the same time, 2 or 3 patches from HW at a time only anything more and the system would halt/choke. I worked in families of instruments which is difficult because one will never know what the end results sounds like until mix down.

Even by doing a mock up which I did, I used just the string sections from the East west orchestra library through Kontakt and created the whole orchestra like that. Though that still does not really help as EWSO in kontakt and HW strings are totally different libraries, then one still needs to add expression and so on, to me it is like composing twice. 

I would have liked it and I think you stated something like that in context with an orchestra, though really that would have helped if you went into how many of these instruments one can load at a time from each library. Though one cannot really do that because every ones system is different. If one has 2 computers linked up then I guess one can do a lot more. Though it would have been helpful if you did try that or will try that in context with a large orchestra test at some point in the future. Load as much as you can for all the different string libraries in the context of an orchestra and see when the strings break your system and have the results for that. You probably would have to account PLAY 3 ,4 and Konatkt 4, 5 and any other variables.

One might think it only means something to ones given system but even that will give a result on how CPU resources are used up by all the different libraries.

I know no one who has all the string libraries but you seem to have many.

Just to share this Shenmue track which uses HW strings


This is the original played by a live orchestra.


HW strings has a lot of different patches though the one patch I needed at the time does not exist. If one listens to the original shenmue orchestra at the start the orchestra play slur tremolando, it has a slow attack going into the tremolo, I am not sure if any library has recordings of that technique. It is hard to hear, though the tempo varies greatly, it is not consistant and that is what makes it sound human and good, HW strings have measured tremolando but my tempo did not fit there measured timings. I suppose if one was to layer some kind of marcato slur attack that blends into the tremolo I suppose it would work, no options that I know of exist like that unless one does sample editing.

I did not know what to do to get this effect, I cannot remember it was long ago though I had to use an old East west symphonic gold cello tremolo patch and match that to the tempo through Kontakt. No slur attack just the varying tempo, It does not sound very good/convincing but it was the best thing I could think of.

I mask it in another video as I lay real tremolo guitar over it.

Overall my view on HW, is HW diamond sounds great I like the tone over the others for the big impact sound but in a mix I do not justify the hit on my CPU system a lot of the detail gets lost in a large ensemble anyway. That is something I have not heard people mention when doing these comparisons, if they have I have not heard/seen it. In my experience with Shenmue I would have been happy with the sound of LASS or now really like the Berlin tone in the context with an orchestra, as LASS in this case seems to have a smaller foot print in loaded memory. Than to have a more luxurious/rich sound from HW strings that takes up a larger foot print. These are issues that I believe are needed in a true comparisons video.

Anyway thanks, I do appreciate the comparisons of the different tones and quality between these string libraries. Sorry if I went beyond the topic I just wanted to put my experience with HW across in this comparison library. I hope though I have added to the thread. I look forward to your other videos.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 24, 2014)

*Jay: *Yeah, I was using the marc leg slur patches from the powerful folder. And yes I unfortunately only have Gold!

*Tanuj: *Thanks so much mate, appreciate it 

*bbunker:* I know what you mean  I might consider doing a "pimped out" comparison sometime later. But I've provided stems for people to try out the verbs if they wish for now.

*muk:* I agree about the agile legato in the second violins. Doesn't quite sound right. But I also like how it all sounds together.

*mscottweber:* A brass comparison might be fun in the future!

*lastburai:* Thanks for your additional insights on HS


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 24, 2014)

Great video, looking forward to short articulations video, it is the big problem in modern libraries, I imagine LASS will be the winner here.


----------



## eric aron (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks much Blakus for your big work, very helpful..

best solo section is for me Berlin, followed by EW (but more muffled sound)
as for ensembles, Berlin shines the most in musicality-soul and cohesion, even if separately there are some weaknesses. 
Adagio is declassed, obviously not able to fit the demo context. The tone is somewhat close to EW, but with a feel of more chorusing and muffled even. Lass has a neutral-chirurgical-harsh sound, lacking space, breath, and the emotional tone and life i am for.

one more confirmation on the fact that wathever library, we need a craftful and patient work note by note to get a nice musical result. but anyway, the out of the box sound let intuit the global result in advance, because of the connections between the notes, the room, the musicality of the samples, so i am not surprised by these results. 

also i remark one more time that these legatos concepts are really not on a definitive achievement point, and it would be useful considering other ways to do the musical junctions between the notes. these pre recorded legatos can never be perfect because of the "tin can" feeling, and the artificial portamento effect resulting most of the times

also in the ensembles , i notice mostly chorused and muffled results due to the artificial summing of samples, not equal to what a real orchestra would provide, which is far more air between the notes and the perception of a blended ensemble with musical connexions, but not a pack of individuals panned in a stereo field


----------



## Generdyn (Apr 25, 2014)

Great work Blakus, really gives some insight! I think Berlin is probably my favorite, especially when it comes to the finals in the downloadable zip.

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## artur (Apr 25, 2014)

great comparison Blakus !

my opinion: 

HS and BS sound very similar, HS has a bit more space but BS has more detail (this may be due to mics selected actually) and seem more playable

Adagio sounds much different from HS and BS, has more dynamics, stronger arches, actually HS and BS sound compressed compared to Adagio, but Adagio may be more difficult to mix with Brass and Winds because of that

LASS sounds flat and dead, even after adding RT, the worst sound of the 4 libraries


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 25, 2014)

artur @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> LASS sounds flat and dead, even after adding RT, the worst sound of the 4 libraries



@Blakus

This is what I meant in my earlier post.
You know what to do when making any of these libraries shine because you have the skill to do it. Many others don't.

btw I don't own LASS but I've listened to enough mockups where it has been used to great effect therefore know it's worth in the right hands.
Perhaps you should work your magic on each example with whatever eq tweaks, space, mics, etc. you would normally perform then post for our education.

Ray


----------



## muk (Apr 25, 2014)

eric aron @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> thanks much Blakus for your big work, very helpful..
> 
> best solo section is for me Berlin, followed by EW (but more muffled sound)



Interesting to hear. I found the BST Vl 2 solo dreadful (the agile legato sounds plain wrong to me), and the viola only slightly better. But as an ensemble I liked the sound a lot. There's some sort of livelyness, a bit of the magic character that I'm accustomed to hear in real orchestras. In LASS I missed that in this context, but it might just be for the fact that they are quite dry here. 

@Blake if you could send me a score or the midi tracks I'd be happy to try to recreate the test with the VSL Dimension Strings.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 25, 2014)

I am inclined to agree with Ray. Blake did a fine job with this but for me it is more meaningful to listen to T.J. using HS, Colin using Adagio, Craig using LASS, etc.

Unfortunately I doubt we could get them all to use the same score excerpt and then go at it 

The point is that regardless of how they sound "out of the box" none of them sound good enough that way to get a good result without learning a library well and developing some chops with it.

Personally, I like the idea that people with no skills sound bad using them


----------



## murrthecat (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Personally, I like the idea that people with no skills sound bad using them



I love your phrase here, Jay. It's like with a Steinway piano or any other good instrument: luckily, you don't become Richter or Rubinstein without talent, skills and practice. We should regard samples libraries and our DAW as musical instruments themselves and develop our technique and taste with a daily practice.

I am following this comparison with much interest, though!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 25, 2014)

Seeing all of them back to back like this is very useful but, going back to my color palette analogy, each library is a different shade of the same color. Some work for one style whereas others don't. It is always good to have a range of different colors/shades so you can paint a different picture with each cue. 

Mock-up artists like Blakus have proven that you can make an amazing mock up if you actually work hard to know your library's strengths and weaknesses. Video demonstrations like this show the simplest strength and weaknesses of the libraries out of the box.


----------



## muk (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> I am inclined to agree with Ray. Blake did a fine job with this but for me it is more meaningful to listen to T.J. using HS, Colin using Adagio, Craig using LASS, etc.



For me both are important. Of course I want to hear a library in all it's glory too, and usually I can get that from the official demos. But this unprocessed and non library-tailored test of Blakus is extremely informative too (and often much more difficult to find). It reveals so much of the specific character of a library. No makeup, no writing to specific strengths, no avoiding or covering up weaknesses. Just the 'natural' beauty of a library.


----------



## murrthecat (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with muk, listening to the "raw" sound of a library, and its broader features, helps make wiser decisions. Demos most of the times are too beautiful to judge a library. With demos, you can rather have a feeling of their full potential.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed Bake's presentation a lot and I think it was telling in regards to the legato articualtions of these instruments. For example the eye opening demo for me was "the attack of the legatos"and also the other demo where he did quick soloing of the complete ensembles playing. Very different flavors, emotion and texture. Great work Blake!

I also agree with the comments that these libraries need to be viewed as instruments and a Steinway feels and responds differently then a Yamaha or a Les Paul feels and responds differently then a Strat. Great point. In fact if you play guitar you know that even two same model Les Paul's can feel, sound and respond differently. I think this is true of all acoustic instruments. On the other side buying a same model hardware synth or workstation is going to feel and respond the same no matter where you get it.

However the price of String libraries, though not as expensive as a Steinway do rival the price of those guitars I mentioned and if you buy one of those online and it does not feel and respond the way you were hoping you can return it. And yes I understand the nature of the product being software, but understanding this does not solve the problem for customers of this technology and who want to support its development and success.

So Blake I encourage you to please keep these demos coming because had I watched your video prior to purchasing one of the libraries you reviewed you would have saved me a "Les Paul" that now is a door stop. Because even though this particular libraries demos are magnificent I can't play or control the thing at gun point.  And I would have also had the funds to purchased another library that you reviewed and been able to support their company and it's further developments.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 25, 2014)

muk @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I am inclined to agree with Ray. Blake did a fine job with this but for me it is more meaningful to listen to T.J. using HS, Colin using Adagio, Craig using LASS, etc.
> ...



The problem is however, is that it is subject to the patches and mic positions. For instance, I virtually never use the patch Blake chose. Which does not make it wrong, but it is HIS choice, not necessarily the one any other user will choose.

So despite the skills and best intentions, both of which Blake has in abundance, it still can mislead IMHO.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> muk @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> ...



I think the video was long enough as it is - had he gone in to every possible mic setting for every different library including levels of each, I think it would rival the 100hour videos!


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> So despite the skills and best intentions, both of which Blake has in abundance, it still can mislead IMHO.


Anything in isolation can mislead. Until it's easy to test out a sample library - utilizing it with one's own skills and in one's own method - there will be no accurate representation of how well a sample library will serve someone.

If I believed that I could get HS to sound like a demo by TJ, I'd be fooling myself. And similarly, if I thought HS would sound for me like it does in Blake's demo, I'd be fooling myself.

However, the more information available to me, the better decision I can make. All the official demos, all the user mockups, all the publication and user reviews... everything is valuable.


----------



## eric aron (Apr 25, 2014)

murrthecat @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like the idea that people with no skills sound bad using them
> ...




yes, but a sample library is not a Steinway, and will never be. i couldn't call "instrument" a set of tin canned samples invariably leading to compromises, thus far from the infinite nuances of such quality instrument. the required skills are not on the same scope and scale also


----------



## Diffusor (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Personally, I like the idea that people with no skills sound bad using them



You really shouldn't be so hard on yourself Jay!




Personally, I like hearing what a library sounds like in the raw. It gives you more of an idea of what it might take to get the sound you want. Often times your hear demos that are all polished, with lot's of processing and mastering. Doesn't really tell you much other than what the library sounds like in that context.


----------



## Folmann (Apr 25, 2014)

I can certainly appreciate the attempt to make comparisons, but comparing Adagio with other libraries only using X-Fades is really counter-intuitive to the Adagio concept. While Adagio certainly has traditional x-fades - the vast majority of the concept is built around using dynamic articulations, which is completely skipped in the comparison.

I guess the comparison is fair - in the sense that all the other libraries are built around x-fade, however Adagio is 90% built around a massive selection of alternative legato articulation that are much more dynamic in nature. 

Unfortunately you cannot make a video comparing these to the others, since they don't have them.

In summary ... This is a good comparison for people looking into comparing string libraries based on their basic legato articulations. But real strings are capable of so much more - and this everlasting notion of x-fade legato with sustains covers all string needs is so far from the truth - and in essence miscommunicating how real strings operate.

If we started doing comparisons with round robin legato, legato with fluent note repetitions (loure), legato with dynamic bowings - it would paint a very different picture, since Adagio is the only library capable of this and it is much more vital articulations then dead-boring xfade sustains IMO.

Here is a dead simple example of Adagio Cellos ... which is an unfair comparison I suppose. But it exemplifies the point I am trying to make - and that our legato goes far, far beyond lifeless sustains.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 25, 2014)

Walked into that one, didn't I Diffusor?


----------



## dryano (Apr 25, 2014)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> I can certainly appreciate the attempt to make comparisons, but comparing Adagio with other libraries only using X-Fades is really counter-intuitive to the Adagio concept. While Adagio certainly has traditional x-fades - the vast majority of the concept is built around using dynamic articulations, which is completely skipped in the comparison.
> 
> I guess the comparison is fair - in the sense that all the other libraries are built around x-fade, however Adagio is 90% built around a massive selection of alternative legato articulation that are much more dynamic in nature.
> 
> ...




What concept are you talking about? Adagio is an inconsistent assortment of arbitary string bowings, not consistent within the instrument and not at all consistent across the sections. Nearly all of the dynamic arcs are crescendos. There is no way of playing up-down swells with changing chords. We have pp-mf, p-f, mp-mf, p-ff and so on... Where is mf-pp, f-p, mf-mp, ff-p??

The loure is nice but only useable at certain tempi. The Kontakt Timestretch engine makes nothing but mess of the strings sound, when it has to work a bit harder. The same goes for the dynamic bowings... only useable, when they fit to the tempo.

The legato is another story. Some legato artics do work at certain tempi and certain expressions. But most of the time the transitions are inconsistent and bumpy all over the place. Also they are nearly all at the same dynamic level. There is no real pianissimo legato and also no fortissimo. The RR legato is quite nice, but it doesn't work for faster tempi or larger arpeggios. In fact non of the legato patches works for faster playing. Not only does the room sound disappear - which is not a bad thing, because I don't like that room sound at all - and also the transitions slur themselves disappear and the legato starts to sound very synthy.

Of course you can come in every thread and advertise your Adagio lib with your demo videos, where magically everything fits and sounds beautyful... of course. Like in the demos, which are written and tailored to the features and limits of the library. Adagio might be the perfect solution for certain composers and styles, but its inapropriate to claim, it sits above all other string libraries only because of some recorded and baked in expressions and special bowings. I finde libraries like Hollywood Strings, LASS or Berlin Strings a much higher achievement, because those libraries can be played. Adagio can only be "triggered".


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 25, 2014)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> If we started doing comparisons with round robin legato, legato with fluent note repetitions (loure), legato with dynamic bowings - it would paint a very different picture, since Adagio is the only library capable of this and it is much more vital articulations then dead-boring xfade sustains IMO.
> 
> Here is a dead simple example of Adagio Cellos ... which is an unfair comparison I suppose. But it exemplifies the point I am trying to make - and that our legato goes far, far beyond lifeless sustains.



i have adagio and adagietto
and i think you're being unfair
for example berlin strings have round robin legato and dynamic bowings
its legato patches have 4 different legato transitions including runs , 3 different sustains and 3 vibrato styles
adagio is like a fat guy. it eats a lot of ram for tempo-synched legato patches and it can't run :mrgreen:


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 25, 2014)

dryano @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I can certainly appreciate the attempt to make comparisons, but comparing Adagio with other libraries only using X-Fades is really counter-intuitive to the Adagio concept. While Adagio certainly has traditional x-fades - the vast majority of the concept is built around using dynamic articulations, which is completely skipped in the comparison.
> ...




Adagio can be played just the same, the dynamic bowings are just one part of the library - but I do get your point  (I use spitfire anyway, but I thought I'd just add that adagio is more flexible than this statement gives it credit for!)


----------



## Diffusor (Apr 25, 2014)

When Adagio "works" there's nothing else as quite like it imo. But the trade-off is not being quite as versatile. I see Adagio as a "specialized" string library, not to be your main workhorse strings.


----------



## muk (Apr 25, 2014)

Just an observation: while the 'regular' forum users state that Blake's video is a very helpful resource, the persons affiliated with or being a developer voice certain concerns. I think it's legitimate and helpful when developers point out resources that haven't been touched upon in the video. And it should be clear that a thorough evaluation shouldn't be based solely on such a resource alone.

But I find it an invaluable insight, one that can't be gathered from the product pages and official demos. I, for instance, tend to simply load up a legato patch to play in, and then go and tweak from there. Blakus' video gives me a clear idea of what I can expect a library to sound like in such a first play-in. Great! 
Another thing: the video showed me clearly that I don't like BST's agile legato in it's current state. Yet the whole ensemble produces a sound - even in the rough context of this test - that got me interested. There's no way I could have learned that from an official demo or the official homepage.

So, thumps up to Blakus for the informative video. Really appreciate it. And thanks to Jay and Troels for the words of caution and the additional info provided.


----------



## eric aron (Apr 26, 2014)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> I can certainly appreciate the attempt to make comparisons, but comparing Adagio with other libraries only using X-Fades is really counter-intuitive to the Adagio concept. While Adagio certainly has traditional x-fades - the vast majority of the concept is built around using dynamic articulations, which is completely skipped in the comparison.
> 
> I guess the comparison is fair - in the sense that all the other libraries are built around x-fade, however Adagio is 90% built around a massive selection of alternative legato articulation that are much more dynamic in nature.
> 
> ...





here you are sawing your own branch
how can you post such bad example?

choosing a non legato piano sound to compare with legato cellos... a human voice or woodwind would have been better

the cellos legatos are awful, so much synthy-portamento-like, so much unnatural.. is this really your wonderful superior extra concept? 

and you don't even respect the tempos, thus the objectivity of the test, the cellos playing always in inferior tempo compared to the piano


----------



## John Walker (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the video Blakus. That is very useful information for a novice like me. Still learning about sample libraries.


----------



## murrthecat (Apr 26, 2014)

eric aron @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> murrthecat @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, but a sample library is not a Steinway, and will never be. i couldn't call "instrument" a set of tin canned samples invariably leading to compromises, thus far from the infinite nuances of such quality instrument. the required skills are not on the same scope and scale also



Yes, there will never be a substitute for the acoustic instruments and some instruments are more perfect than other. But what I see as an instrument is our whole studio, our DAW's that allow us to produce music. It's one way of producing music, of course, not the only one.

I'd like to add one consideration, sorry if it seems slightly off topic but I don't believe it is: not every famous player has built his/her sound just around one instrument. Some have found their unique voice on just one model (for instance, Eric Clapton Stratocaster and his way of playing and amplifying it), while others may get their sounds and vision from different instruments (i.e. Herbie Hancock or Joe Zawinul, speaking of pianists/keyobardists). Some pianists only want to play on a Steinway, some may prefer a 1830's Broadwood if it's Romantic music, a Walther or a Stein if it's Mozart, a 1890's Erard if it's Debussy. Some don't care what they play on, provided it's a good instrument. It depends on personal taste, stylistic considerations, availability, artistic goal, historical considerations, many things...

Might be the same with sample libraries, if we get out of the "best library contest" obsession - which Blakus' video clearly doesn't show -


----------



## John Walker (Apr 26, 2014)

Any chance you could a video featuring Mural please?


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 26, 2014)

Folmann has a good and valid point. And in my mind, every right to defend his library which doesn't at all diminish the valuable comparison video that Blakus made. The more information, the better. For everyone.

Mahlon


----------



## Blakus (Apr 26, 2014)

I think Troels has a fair point. Adagio really is built on a different philosophy than the others. I have a lot of respect for 8dio and the way they approached Adagio differently. It's becoming more obvious to me that we are reaching the limits with current sampling techniques, so I get excited when I see devs trying new things. Adagio really is amazing at what it does, I own all volumes and I don't regret purchasing them! Personally I find it a little fiddly to try and use as an all-round core string library though.

Apart from all that, I think it's beneficial for people to hear what Adagio would sound like if they were to play a melody out of the box as is in the video. Honestly, I don't think this is a bad representation of Adagio anyway! (in comparison, considering all the libraries are shown in less than ideal situations). But I hear Troels point, Adagio is probably at the most disadvantage in this particular comparison.


----------



## StatKsn (Apr 26, 2014)

dryano @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> What concept are you talking about? Adagio is an inconsistent assortment of arbitary string bowings, not consistent within the instrument and not at all consistent across the sections. Nearly all of the dynamic arcs are crescendos. There is no way of playing up-down swells with changing chords. We have pp-mf, p-f, mp-mf, p-ff and so on... Where is mf-pp, f-p, mf-mp, ff-p??



Though legatos on Adagio is very powerful in my opinion - I found dynamic bowing and loure patches impossible to use due to tons of (in fact, it's very hard to find out a single articulation common in every patch. Even p-mp is missing in Cello divisi, while it does have sordino p-mp?!) missing articulations/inconsistency between the sections/instrument and tempo-sensitiveness you are talking about. It's like a jig-saw puzzle with tons of missing pieces. I don't really understand why it's like that. Loure articulations in legato patches, on the other hand, are consistent.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 26, 2014)

it would be great if troels himself could make a video of blakus arrangement with adagio. i also have adagio and find myself helpess with all the different legatos and have no plan how to organize it when it comes to real life mockup work. the sound of the adagios is wonderful so it really would be worth learning how to get deeper inside.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 27, 2014)

Saxer @ Sat Apr 26 said:


> it would be great if troels himself could make a video of blakus arrangement with adagio. i also have adagio and find myself helpess with all the different legatos and have no plan how to organize it when it comes to real life mockup work. the sound of the adagios is wonderful so it really would be worth learning how to get deeper inside.


Well said!"  I agree!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually, Colin would be the best one to do that. I don't have any 8dio but prior to joining up with Troels, Colin was one of those guys who made every library he touched sound great.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 27, 2014)

Diffusor @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> When Adagio "works" there's nothing else as quite like it imo. But the trade-off is not being quite as versatile. I see Adagio as a "specialized" string library, not to be your main workhorse strings.


Agreed!
And like @dyrano, I think Adagio could have been better organized. I get the feeling that they went into recording without an overall picture of where they were going. So each of the 4 instruments are a bit different.

If I had to speculate, I'd say that in 5 years time, all libraries will be recorded like Adagio (& Claire). Stacking up cross-fades like we've been doing for the last 10 years isn't bad, but imagine on-the-fly control over attacks, swells, and releases (real performances!) That's where we're headed (imo).

I'd also add that 8dio knows how to program legato imo, second to none. I have (fwiw) SF, HOW, CWW, BWW & Claire in my template, on nothing can touch Claire when it comes to fast, and really fast passages, which is of course what WW's often do...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Blakus , I appreciate the time and effort you have put into doing this comparison , it will no doubt be helpful to many people . I would have loved something like this when buying various libraries in the past . It's certainly true that each library has strengths , all in individually different areas , their own unique brushes as it were . I own HS , Adagietto and Mural . HS is truly a monster that needs time to tame with many strengths and can be very rewarding . For example in situations where I require a lot of varied short articulations to subtly accent bow changes in legato , HS has a great deal to offer . A very well thought out library . On the other hand the first time I used Adagietto I instantly loved the tone from all sections at low dynamic layers , the library truly has an intimacy the others don't and can be breathtaking at times . I have yet to really give Mural a good shakedown , still enjoying Adagietto  But for me the best part about comparing libraries like this is hearing the raw tone of the legato patches , the vibrato , and what was captured in the recordings as a framework as all libraries are heard playing the same melodic content . There's no question composers with the required skills can make all the libraries sound amazing , but the raw materials are the building blocks for the choices we can make as composers when having a number of libraries in the same section to choose from . In time I may also purchase BS and completely find myself in String library madness !! The difficulty would be for someone entering into these top end libraries only to pick one . This intern would come down to the style of music they compose and what the string section sounds like and have internalized from recordings they are drawn to over time . Again thanks Blakus for the comparison , I always enjoy things like this . It often reiterates to me that at times the best string libraries can sounds similar when used in certain contexts , and then sound completely different , worlds apart and shine in their own area's when using their strengths o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 27, 2014)

Matt, I remember listening to something you did with Adagietto when you first bought it and the strings were gorgeous and silky. Which track was that? And am I correct in assuming that Adagietto is just compiled from existing samples from Adagio? So that suggests Adagio could achieve great results even when using a limited functionality


----------



## artur (Apr 28, 2014)

dryano @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I can certainly appreciate the attempt to make comparisons, but comparing Adagio with other libraries only using X-Fades is really counter-intuitive to the Adagio concept. While Adagio certainly has traditional x-fades - the vast majority of the concept is built around using dynamic articulations, which is completely skipped in the comparison.
> ...




I understand the frustration with Adagio very well - this is a library with a great concept and the worst programming on the market - the programmer should be fired!
- i could post hundreds of examples of how inconsistent/bumpy the legato transitions are in almost all Adagio legato patches. Even after so called 1.5 version which helped next to nothing in this area.

I cant imagine how Troels can do nothing about that programming for so long since Adagio is on the market - this must ruin the 8dio image and affects sales of other 8dio libraries. such a shame someone can not buy this library from 8dio and reprogram this properly.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 28, 2014)

artur @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> I cant imagine how Troels can do nothing about that programming for so long since Adagio is on the market - this must ruin the 8dio image and affects sales of other 8dio libraries. such a shame someone can not buy this library from 8dio and reprogram this properly.



that's right i didn't buy anything from 8dio after adagio bundle, even though i liked how they sound
except adagietto. because it was cheap and you can't purge unused articulations in adagio, so using individual patches is better for me
adagio is really a unique library, samples of same patches have different volume, stereo image and reverberation


----------



## blougui (Apr 28, 2014)

artur @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> dryano @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Folmann @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> ...




Yes Artur, so ruined and sales affected that, knowing it was so badly programmed I've purchased the Violas edition as soon as it went on sale and am playing it with great pleasure despite it's unbearrable discrepencies. I must be completely insane :wink: 

- Erik


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 28, 2014)

zacnelson @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> Matt, I remember listening to something you did with Adagietto when you first bought it and the strings were gorgeous and silky. Which track was that? And am I correct in assuming that Adagietto is just compiled from existing samples from Adagio? So that suggests Adagio could achieve great results even when using a limited functionality



Zac , yeah it was the first time I used Adagietto , the piece was called Wondering Star , the second one in my signature . Adagietto is the bread-and-butter of Adagio so I can only imagine how much deeper the entire Adagio String Series would be with it's plethora of Legato options available .


----------



## MichalCielecki (Apr 28, 2014)

artur @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> this must ruin the 8dio image and affects sales of other 8dio libraries.



http://tinyurl.com/osga5ho


I am deeply sorry, but I just could not resist. :lol:


----------



## artur (Apr 28, 2014)

blougui @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> artur @ Mon Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > dryano @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> ...




well Erik, pain happens to be pleasant to some people I hear


----------



## artur (Apr 28, 2014)

MichalCielecki @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> artur @ Mon Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > this must ruin the 8dio image and affects sales of other 8dio libraries.
> ...



and you know what you meant by this  ?


----------



## blougui (Apr 28, 2014)

> well Erik, pain happens to be pleasant to some people I hear



:D


----------



## blougui (Apr 28, 2014)

In this video from 2013, Alex Pfeffer used different strings libs one after another and though he aimed not at strictly comparing lib, his tutorial is showing different "brand" of strings with the same melodic line :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA5ba4BBiu8&list=PL6A4AF185DC12C862&index=25 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA5ba4BB ... 2&amp;index=25)

- Erik


----------



## Vin (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Blakus, great video. Too bad you don't own CS 2, it's my favorite and it would be interesting to hear it alongside others. 

Hollywood Strings are the winner for me (such a shame they are on PLAY), except for basses, maybe; Adagio Basses sound really good. But not one patch sounds nearly as good as that fantastic CB patch from Albion I, I still use it most of the time.


----------



## jaredcowing (Apr 29, 2014)

Really nice video, very helpful to hear the "out of the box" capabilities of each lib!

Too bad there's no CineStrings, I wonder how it would have compared. Since it's relatively new, it's been hard to find comparison videos/audio where it is included.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 29, 2014)

I own the complete Adagio bundle and Adagietto as well.

The dynamic bowings are used best in the original (sampled) tempo, so I use them when I have enough time and when I am composing freely.
It is a special library which adds some liveliness to a piece.

The Adagietto becomes more and more my working horse because it is much more easy to handle.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had a couple of requests to upload the score to the short piece I used in the comparison. Feel free to use it to create your more comparisons to add to the mix!

https://app.box.com/s/n1spdua22rvvlugx7k7a


----------



## lucor (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, I'll go first.  Thanks for the score!

CineStrings: https://soundcloud.com/lucor/blakus-str ... inestrings

Cinematic Strings 2: https://soundcloud.com/lucor/blakus-str ... -strings-2

Keep in mind that I'm not really great at performing and programming, so I'm most certainly not doing the libraries the justice they deserve. But I hope for a quick overview it's good enough for now (others who have CineStrings or CS2, please feel free to post your improved versions).
Hope to hear some other libaries as well, like Mural or Dimension Strings!  

Best,
Lucas


----------



## handz (Aug 24, 2014)

Lucor - thanx for this, 

Blakus - mmmm maybe midi file would be better?


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 24, 2014)

handz @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> Blakus - mmmm maybe midi file would be better?



But without any CC-data, because all libraries react different to it... . (also to velocity data...)


----------



## Blakus (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for doing these comparisons! They both sound quite nice!



lucor @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Ok, I'll go first.  Thanks for the score!
> 
> CineStrings: https://soundcloud.com/lucor/blakus-str ... inestrings
> 
> ...


----------



## muk (Aug 24, 2014)

handz @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> Blakus - mmmm maybe midi file would be better?



Score is fine. You need to set it up for each library individually anyway.
I'll try to mock it up with Dimension Strings. But it'll be a few weeks before I have the time to do it. Thanks for uploading the score Blake.


----------



## Mark Winter (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello,

here another Library.

http://schicket.de/8sLc/Blakus_Strings_Test.mp3

Who recognizes the lib?


Greetings!


----------



## clarkus (Sep 13, 2014)

"Personally, I like hearing what a library sounds like in the raw. It gives you more of an idea of what it might take to get the sound you want. Often times your hear demos that are all polished, with lot's of processing and mastering. Doesn't really tell you much other than what the library sounds like in that context."

+1


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Winter @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> here another Library.
> 
> ...



That isn't Miroslav Philharmonik by any chance?


----------



## Mark Winter (Sep 14, 2014)

No, isn't.

It is one which has been mentioned here...


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 14, 2014)

Mark Winter @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> No, isn't.
> 
> It is one which has been mentioned here...



I'm going to take a wild guess.

Is it a mixture of:
- VSL Strings 
- Kirk Hunter Chamber Strings 
- Xsample Solo Strings 
- Garritan GPO 1 

:?


----------



## Blakus (Sep 14, 2014)

Sounds great! I'm not familiar with the sound!


----------



## renegade (Sep 15, 2014)

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false][/flash]



EWQLSO Strings. This is not a quick "out of the box" arrangement, this took some time to do.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice going Renegade ... Can't believe this is EWQL SO !! I can believe you spent some time on this ... That was the very first orchestral library I bought (with a CCC bundle) 2 1/2 years ago and I hardly ever use it because :

(1) the PLAY engine does my head in
(2) no legato patches (I think)
(3) got somewhat superseded when I went for Spitfire Audio Albion 1 & 2 shortly after 

But what I've just heard is impressive enough for me to consider giving it a bit more run for the money ...

JM


----------



## renegade (Sep 15, 2014)

The reason it takes some time is: there is no legato patches and you have to combine a lot of different patches for each instrument. This is how the library is designed and how you should use it to get the most out of it. But the sound is great IMO, and with some patience 
The reason it takes some extra time is: I love playing with EQs and reverbs 

All mics used btw. and blended to my taste


----------



## Mark Winter (Sep 15, 2014)

Lawson. @ 2014-09-15 said:


> Mark Winter @ Sun Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> > No, isn't.
> ...




:-D Clever. No, I no longer live in the Stone Age in 2011... 

This isn't Miroslav Philharmonik also.

No... it is LASS.

I think, polished sound tell you much other than how can a library sounds...


----------



## renegade (Sep 15, 2014)

Mark Winter @ Sat 13 Sep said:


> Hello,
> 
> here another Library.
> 
> ...



Great one! The first part is best IMO.

LASS...you fooled me


----------



## Mark Winter (Sep 16, 2014)

renegade @ 2014-09-15 said:


> LASS...you fooled me




Yes, it's LASS.
Modified, but it's LASS.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 17, 2014)

here is my version using dimension strings:


with some eq and spat:

https://soundcloud.com/saxer/blakus-gre ... ngs-eqspat


the same without any exf:

https://soundcloud.com/saxer/blakus-gre ... ings-naked


----------



## muk (Sep 18, 2014)

You beat me to it, Saxer. Very nice examples! Eventhough, for my taste, it needs a little more reverb. But I bow to DS and your skill to use it.


----------



## Farkle (Sep 24, 2014)

Mark Winter @ Tue Sep 16 said:


> renegade @ 2014-09-15 said:
> 
> 
> > LASS...you fooled me
> ...



Mark, can you elaborate on how you got LASS to sound that way?

You did the two things that I really want to get LASS to do:

1. You softened the character, and made it sound more Hollywood fuzzy (similar to Orch String Runs and Cinematic Strings).

2. You gave it that "air/room" sound, making it feel like it was in Sony or Paramount stage.

Any advice or leads you can give on how you accomplished that would be super appreciated. Thank you!!

Mike


----------



## renegade (Sep 24, 2014)

Talking about detail I'll just ad that I deliberately went for a "blurry/large" Hollywood sound. Lots og reverb and use of the surround (widest) mics did this. You could probably do a more intimate version also - although EWQLSO _is_ kind of large sounding by default, that applies (more or less, of course) to all mic positions.


----------



## buschmann (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thank you OP for giving us the insight. And thank all of you that are contributing as constructive as you can. It's super nice to read informative posts and lots, and lots to learn from you. There will always be a matter of taste, of course, and taste is complex...

Speaking of which; i'm saving for my first big investment, and I'm drooling for VSL. I'm currently writing my master thesis on film scoring. As you might imagine, i'm a trained orchestrator and VSL is so far looking very, very tempting. Anybody wants to share some experience regarding their string sections?


----------



## Mark Winter (Sep 25, 2014)

Farkle @ 2014-09-24 said:


> Mark Winter @ Tue Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> > renegade @ 2014-09-15 said:
> ...




Oh.. it's difficult to explain.
Many EQs. The Curves of these I do not know. I think one EQ (Softube Trident) is the point, an increase of 8 kHz and a reduction in the high altitudes. Then, a little bit reduction of 7 kHz (bell). And, a little bit twin tube, and much of SPL Vitalizer.
New air/room is right. It's not the original of Audiobro.
And... much of artificially vibrato (LFO of Kontakt)


LASS can all! Intimate also. 
http://schicket.de/8sLc/Blakus_Strings_Test__intimate.mp3 (http://schicket.de/8sLc/Blakus_Strings_ ... timate.mp3)

Greetings Mark
"Sorry for my english."


----------



## Farkle (Sep 25, 2014)

Cool, thank you, Mark!

Mike


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 25, 2014)

buschmann @ Thu Sep 25 said:


> VSL is so far looking very, very tempting. Anybody wants to share some experience regarding their string sections?


There are better imo. I'd take a look at Spitfire audio Mural & Sable strings, also 8dio Adagio & Agitato, and of course you'll want Hollywood Strings...


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 25, 2014)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 25 said:


> buschmann @ Thu Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > VSL is so far looking very, very tempting. Anybody wants to share some experience regarding their string sections?
> ...



And look at Berlin Strings, too. I think HW Strings and Berlin are the best things going. Berlin is so nice and intimate. Of course, to taste.

Mahlon


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 25, 2014)

I would...NEVER...look at Spitfire and Adagio as a replacement for VSL. All three are such different worlds, you get each for a very different purpose. The articulations are wildly different and differently executed, the overall sound and tone is dramatically different, VSL's strings are about as dry as it gets and Spitfire's are as wet as it gets...etc.


----------



## amordechai (Sep 25, 2014)

Mahlon @ 26.9.2014 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > buschmann @ Thu Sep 25 said:
> ...



I'm also very tempted by VSL right now! Do you mind explaining from where your preference comes (audio demos of this thread, other demos, first hand experience, user opinions expressed in other posts, etc...)? 

Thanks a lot! I have only few days left to decide (VSL student discounts end in September) 

Best, 
A.


----------



## muk (Sep 26, 2014)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 25 said:


> buschmann @ Thu Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > VSL is so far looking very, very tempting. Anybody wants to share some experience regarding their string sections?
> ...



There are no better imo. Assuming you were talking about Dimension Strings (I do not own other VSL string libraries, except the cut down versions of SE/SE+). There are others that do other things better. But if you want a classical sound, and be able to write divisi, DS is top class. If you want that big romantic/post-romantic epic lushness, that's easier to achieve with Mural, or Cinematic Strings 2. If you're looking for classic size string sections (10/8/6/6/4), DS is better than Mural. Different libraries have different strenghts, so it is all about defining what you need and then choosing the one that suits this purpose best. This thread here is very helpful to find out which sound/timbre you like the best, which is an important part of the decision too. It's highly subjective choice of course.

For those interested in Dimension Strings: I found it time consuming to set up at first. Saxer has a very nice setup and is very helpful if you have any questions. That was a great starting point for me. But once that's done the way you need it, they are extremely flexible. A real joy to play - the samples are so consistent and respond extremely well to cc. And to my ears they sound gorgeous, though others here might disagree.


----------



## buschmann (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm falling in love with Dimension Strings, thats for sure. Thank you muk and Saxer! 

I don't need the specialized Godzilla sized libraries, i need something that sounds and acts real-ish. Every good score i've heard is good because of good thematic treatment and orchestration, not because the size of the orchestra. And as far as i can hear/read DS blends nice with other libraries, if i where to need a bigger sound.

LASS seems to be the only good contender, but having demoed LASS 1, i found it to cumbersome. Perhaps LASS 2? Insights?


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 27, 2014)

amordechai @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> I'm also very tempted by VSL right now! Do you mind explaining from where your preference comes (audio demos of this thread, other demos, first hand experience, user opinions expressed in other posts, etc...)?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I have only few days left to decide (VSL student discounts end in September)
> 
> ...



From a mixture of listening to demos and examples (official, user, youtube, soundcloud, anywhere I find them) , comparing them to existing real recordings. Following lots of threads and seeing which composers on this forum and others were doing what with which library. And from owning Berlin Strings, HS, LASS, Appassionata, Chamber, and just a smidge of Sable (violas and cellos). I haven't followed Dimension Strings too closely. 8dio's stuff sounds very good, too, but I didn't lean toward their philosophy (EDIT) at first. But hearing what they're doing with Agitato, I change my mind.

So, really, take my opinions with a grain of salt. I'm no expert nor a professional any longer. I just talk off the top of my head usually.  

o-[][]-o 
Mahlon


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 27, 2014)

renegade @ Mon Sep 15 said:


> [flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/rene-gade/blakus-green-acre-ewqlso-mix[/flash]
> 
> EWQLSO Strings. This is not a quick "out of the box" arrangement, this took some time to do.



Wow, I think this might actually be my favorite one so far! Either this or HS; not sure.


----------



## amordechai (Sep 28, 2014)

Mahlon @ 28.9.2014 said:


> amordechai @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also very tempted by VSL right now! Do you mind explaining from where your preference comes (audio demos of this thread, other demos, first hand experience, user opinions expressed in other posts, etc...)?
> ...



Thanks for your input! o-[][]-o 

a.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw that renegade posted an EWQLSO Platinum version of the piece. It inspired me to whip out the good ol' SILVER library to see what I can do with it. No 1st violins in Silver, so I had to get creative with layering to make my own section. Also, lots of processing!

EDIT: I reuploaded a new version, using non-modwheel sustains; all dynamics are coming from CC11 expression.

https://soundcloud.com/jacobcadmus/blak ... lso-silver


----------



## StatKsn (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome job @ both renegade's and Jacob's work. This thread reminds me of how lovely QLSO's timbre was.


----------



## aka70 (Oct 2, 2014)

Everything done inside Sibelius 7.5, various kontakt libraries. Blakus, your music is just great and beautiful, no matter what libraries you use!


----------



## Blakus (Oct 2, 2014)

Loving these new examples! Thanks guys.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's a quick one I threw together for Mural. Not a ton of MIDI editing or programming (as you'll hear) but this is what I came up with in about 20-30mins...and I didn't touch the speed slider so that could have given even more flexibility. 


https://soundcloud.com/prodigalson21/blakus-mural-demo


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 3, 2014)

Could someone post a midi of the score? It would be much appreciated. :roll:


----------



## Vik (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## muk (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread - but as it is somewhat of a classic, and some of the newer members might not know it I hope it is ok.

I am currently assessing whether I want to add Hollywood Strings and/or Berlin Strings to my arsenal. I always liked how Berlin Strings sounded in @Blakus 's mockup. Their ensemble sound is lovely. In my opinion Berlin Strings are one step above the other libraries in this example. 
However, the library is rather expensive and I have had a not quite satisfying experience with their first chair library. 

So, I tried what I could do with the libraries I already have. Here's my favourite result among them, with Light & Sound Chamber Strings. As there is no example of Light & Sound in this thread yet, I thought I would post, for future reference:

https://app.box.com/s/b2xh82l7p8ofc2fu0n6iqcssfp7a28lf


----------



## Zee (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm curious if your opinion changed after the latest update for first chairs or not and IMO you should hold off on buying BS for this year because i think we're having a new generation of libraries in the next year or so


----------



## muk (Sep 4, 2018)

Not substantially. I like the solo bass that they've added. But most of the inconsistencies are still there, making it slow and tedious to work with. The sound though, is to my ears still better than in most other solo strings libraries.

Are there any string releases scheduled that I am not aware of? What do you think is coming in the next year or so? I think I'll don't buy Berlin Strings for now due to price, prior experience, and because I am pretty happy with Light & Sound Chamber Strings.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 4, 2018)

muk said:


> Not substantially. I like the solo bass that they've added. But most of the inconsistencies are still there, making it slow and tedious to work with. The sound though, is to my ears still better than in most other solo strings libraries.
> 
> Are there any string releases scheduled that I am not aware of? What do you think is coming in the next year or so? I think I'll don't buy Berlin Strings for now due to price, prior experience, and because I am pretty happy with Light & Sound Chamber Strings.


Your description of Berlin Strings first chair library sounds similar to my experience with the full library. More beautiful than even my Spitfire strings (SCS and SSS), which are my main libraries, when I get it right but it takes a lot more work than those SF libraries to get it to the acceptable level. (SSS also takes more work than SCS but not nearly as much as Berlin Strings.)


----------



## Zee (Sep 4, 2018)

Spitfire just released Studio Strings, Soundiron's Hyperion, 3.0 Update for LASS which is gonna use their new tech 8dio Intimate strings are what comes to mind


----------



## muk (Sep 4, 2018)

LASS 3 is certainly interesting. The others, for me, not so much. I have all that I need in terms of studio strings. Where I am looking to expand are symphonic concert strings. Not too much going on there recently, apart from Synchron Strings I, which were a disappointment for me.


----------

